# re: Hazard/ inconveniences



## chefrick (Jun 2, 2013)

*re: Hazard/ inconveniences*

I have just received a contract from my employer in kuala lumpur and it includes $450 month hazard/inconveniences allowance. what is this?

please and thank you.


----------

